# Klamotten für Transalp



## Vidar (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo
da ich im Sommer wohl mindestens einmal, vllt. auch des Öfteren, über die Alpen fahren will, benötige ich natürlich die passende Bekleidung.
Da ich aber noch keine Transalp gefahren bin, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir von eurer Ausrüstung, auf der letzten Transalp, berichten würdet.
Die Bekleidung sollte möglichst variabel sein, man will ja auf die, teils doch sehr unterschiedlichen Wetterverhältnisse im Gebirge, vorbereitet sein.
Es sollte so viel wie nötig und so wenig wie möglich mitgenommen werden, preislich sollte es auch im Rahmen liegen (über den ich mir aber auch ersteinmal Gedanken machen muss), die oberste Schicht sollte robust sein und einen Rucksack auch viele Kilometer ertragen können und natürlich auch halbwegs komfortabel sein (vernünftigen Schnitt, Atnumgsaktivität etc.).
Die Tour(en)dauer wird irgendwo zwischen 6 und 10 Tagen liegen.
Ihr könnt mir gerne Produktempfehlungen geben, eure Packliste bzgl. Bekleidung posten.Schlechte Erfahrungen dürfen auch genannt werden.
Reicht eine Gore alpx o.ä. wenn es regnet oder steht ihr eher auf diese völlig dichten plastejacken?Fahrt ihr Platform oder Clickies?
usw.
Freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Februar 2010)

Einige Anregungen:
http://www.heiners.de/navigation/st_pack.htm
http://www.transalp.info/packlist.php

Die beiden Listen haben mir ganz gut geholfen. Konkrete Klamottentipps kann ich Dir nicht geben, da ich in den Mittelgebirgen unterwegs war und mich dementsprechend besser aufs Wetter einstellen konnte. Als Regenjacke würde ich jedoch zu einer wasserdichten greifen, für den Fall dass es mal mehrere Stunden regnet...

Bei den Pedalen ist es relativ egal, nimm das, womit du besser klarkommst.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Sys (23. Februar 2010)

Zur Frage nach den Regenklamotten:

Wenn's richtig shyze läuft, dann fahrt ihr morgens im strömenden Regen los und kommt abends im Wolkenbruch an, und Mittags hat's dann auch mal richtig geregnet. Und am nächsten Tag dann dasselbe...
Bei aller Liebe für Funktionsklamotten - bei sowas nutzt nix *"wasserabweisendes",* da brauchst Du was, was wirklich *"wasserdicht"* ist.

Es muss ja nicht unbedingt PacLite oder eVent sein, was Günstiges tut's m. E. auch z.B. Jacke und Hose aus der Vaude-Drop-Serie. (hab ich gerade günstig gesagt??)

Wenn der Regen in dicken Bahnen außen an der Jacke langfließt und Du gerade 800hm Schotterauffahrt hinter Dir hast, ist Atmungsaktivität sowieso eher ein Marketing-Mythos als ein real spürbarer Effekt.

BTW.: mit einer langen Regenhose, die schnell mal drübergezogen ist, kannst Du Dir m.E. die Beinlinge (im Sommer) sparen.

P.S. ich fahr eingeklinkt!


----------



## Jocki (23. Februar 2010)

Beim letzten Punkt muß ich gleich mal widersprechen. Ein Membranbekleidungsstück direkt auf der Haut getragen ist ein hervorragender Wärmeleiter wenn es ordentlich naß ist. Dann friert man wie ein schneider. Eine dünne Isolationsschicht ist da pflicht. 

Andersrum klappts schon eher. Etwas wärmere Beinlinge in Kombi mit ner kurzen Regenhose ist für robustere Naturen recht praktikabel.


----------



## Dr.Sys (23. Februar 2010)

Jocki schrieb:


> Beim letzten Punkt muß ich gleich mal widersprechen. Ein Membranbekleidungsstück direkt auf der Haut getragen ist ein hervorragender Wärmeleiter wenn es ordentlich naß ist. Dann friert man wie ein schneider. Eine dünne Isolationsschicht ist da pflicht.
> 
> Andersrum klappts schon eher. Etwas wärmere Beinlinge in Kombi mit ner kurzen Regenhose ist für robustere Naturen recht praktikabel.



Da ist rein physikalisch schon was dran, oder auch praktisch, wenn ich mir mal ne hautenge Regenjacke über den nackten Oberkörper ziehe. 

Wenn's nicht regnet, hast Du mit der Regenhose eine trockene, winddichte Membran an. d.h. die kühlende Verdunstung von der Haut findet nahezu nicht statt. Die Beinlinge isolieren zwar besser, sind aber meistens nicht winddicht.
Und außerdem betriffts ja auch "nur" die Unterschenkel.

Wenn's regnet, ist die Regenhose (sofern auch richtig imprägniert) lange nicht so flächig nass oder gar vollgesogen, wie ein nasser Beinling. Daher ist die Verdunstungskälte wiederum erheblich geringer. 

Wir sind im strömenden Regen bei ca. 9° vom Pordoi abgefahren. Ich hatte nur die lange Hose drüber und der Kollege hatte nur seine Beinlinge angezogen. Rat mal, wer unten wen beneidet hat?
Allerdings habe ich auch keine rasierten Beine, wie diese profillosen Radfahrer. Da ist die Iso-Schicht also quasi angewachsen. 

Mit den knielangen Regenhosen kann ich aber eh nix anfangen. Wenn's richtig pisst, läuft's Dir an der Wade runter in jeden (Über-)Schuh. Wenn mir mal warm wird, kann ich meine Lange schnell mal hochkrempeln, aber ne kurze Hose runterkrempeln geht eben nicht.


----------



## Sonderzug (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Vidar,
gut das du dir jetzt schon Gedanken machst, da kannst du noch viel ausprobieren. Viele Packlisten (auch aus der Bike-Bravo) halte ich für veraltet oder übertrieben, deshalb ist es clever selbst aktiv zu werden. Wie oben gepostet - mit 7kg auf dem Rücken und noch 3 am Rad - würde ich nicht über die Alpen kommen. Heiners Bike Page wurde vor 5 Jahren das letzte Mal gepflegt.
Wegen Konditions- und Sitzfleischmangel versuche ich immer mit so wenig wie möglich auszukommen. Basis ist der Deuter Cross-Bike mit 600g, dazu kommt die Regenhülle (Pflicht). Der hat so ca. 20L, je nach Messung - ist also eher Tagesrucksack für Leute mit viel Gepäck. Mir hat er auch 14 Tage gelangt. Vorteil ist der gute Sitz am Rücken. Große, insbesondere lange Rucksäcke sind tabu. Die klettern beim Downhill und stoßen dann gegen den Helm - untauglich bei steilen Abfahrten.
Dann teile ich die Klamotten in drei Teile:

1. Am Körper:
Normale Bikeklammotten, also mit tight und shirt. Außerdem habe ich ein unterhemd welches windabweisend ist und eng anliegt. Helm und Brille. Buff.

2. Übernachtungstüte:
Sobald die Hütten/Hotel erreicht sind ziehe ich die Wechselklamotten an, Langarm und t-shirt, Hose variabel - alles Treckingkleidung leicht und Bügelfrei. Niemand will Wochenlang in stinkigen Radklamotten rumlaufen. In der Tüte befindet sich noch Waschzeug und ein Seideninlay (Schlafsackersatz 60g). Und Ohrenstöpsel.

3. Ergänzung:
Auf die Übernachtungstüte kommt alles was ich während des Tages brauchen könnte und griffbereit haben möchte: Ärmlinge, Beinlinge und Regenklamotten. Da ich nur mit einer winzigen Satteltasche fahre, muß voluminöses Reperaturzeug in eine Extratasche des Rucksacks.

Was ich nicht mitnehme:
Wechselklamotten 2te Garnitur. Bringt nur Gewicht. Nachmittags/Abends nach Bedarf waschen.
Gamaschen: Mal probiert, nicht Gebirgstauglich.
Lange Bikesachen - siehe Wechselklamotten, Beinlinge etc. reichen.
Massenweise zu Essen - die Alpen sind nicht Alaska - ein paar Riegel und ein Not-Gel
reichen.
Der einzige Luxus ist ein drittes Paar Socken.
Die Übernachtungstüte kommt so etwa auf ein Kilo, der komplette Rucksack auf drei. Je nach Nahrungsmenge und dem Gewicht der auf die Gruppe verteilten Ausrüstung sind es also 3-4kg, wenn ich wegen Regen "Gruppe 3" komlett am Körper trage - auch bei Schneefall - belaste ich den Rücken nur noch mit 2kg.

Verteilt auf die Gruppe:
Karten oder/und Gps
Werkzeug - nicht jeder braucht ein Multitool
Ersatz- cleats/Schrauben/Speichen/Bremsbeläge/Schaltzüge/Schaltauge
Kettenöl/Gabeldeo

Nun kann deine Testserie beginnen. Was ist Tourentauglich was brauche ich nie?
Wenn diese Frage klar ist sollte auch in den Alpen alles glatt gehen. Ab jetzt gibt es kein schlechtes Wetter mehr! Nur optimale Testbedingungen.
Schnee? Super Reifen und Regenzeug - Test.
Regen? Passt mir meine Regenhose gut etc.
Sonne? Wie viel trinke ich bei 1000hm bis zur nächsen Hütte.
Wind? Super Trikot - Test.
Panne? Super endlich kann ich meine Schrauberqualitäten zeigen..... usw
Viel Spass


----------



## Dr.Sys (23. Februar 2010)

3-4 kg Rucksack komplett - RESPEKT! Das ist mal ne Zielmarke. 


Abends waschen is eh klar, aber hast Du Dich mit nur einer Radhose nicht morgens mal auf ein feuchtes Polster setzen müssen?


Ich vermisse übrigens Unterhosen in Deiner Liste...


----------



## Dr.Sys (23. Februar 2010)

Mir is noch was eingefallen, auch wenn's nicht direkt mit Klamotten zu tun hat.

Der Flaschenhalter Elite Patao
http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/126561
ist recht biegsam. Da passen auch normale, handelsübliche 1 oder 1,5-Literflaschen aus PET rein. Wenn's paßt und man's denn will, kann man sich die Getränke am Rücken damit sparen.


----------



## Sonderzug (23. Februar 2010)

Feuchtes Sitzpolster ist schon mal passiert, aber sehr selten. Ich habe eine sugoi die da so Schaumstoff verwendet welcher kaum Wasser zieht.
Zudem bieten viele Übernachtungsziele Waschen + Trocknen an. Da schlage ich dann zu.
Unterhose, Socken und Kleinteile zum Waschen habe ich nicht besonders erwähnt, da selbstverständlich. Sind in der Übernachtungstüte und dem 1kg schon drin - alles auf Minimalgewicht getrimmt. z.B.
statt Kulturtasche wickel ich das Waschzeug in ein Microfasertuch ein - auch als Handtuch zu gebrauchen - wenige Gramm. Rasierschaum? no way, ein paar Tropfen eco shave in einer Microflasche reichen für Wochen:
(Achtung Werbung)
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=oz_07001&k_id=1102&hot=0


----------



## Vidar (23. Februar 2010)

mir gehts hauptsächlich um die klamotten
was man sonst so braucht weiß ich, denn ich habe auch schon mehrwöchige radtouren, oder darf man da schon reisen sagen? ;-), gemacht
und war auch schon oft in mittelgebirgen mit dem bike unterwegs
jedoch beschränkt sich meine alpenerfahrung auf wandern und skifahren
da ist es auch nicht so schwer einzuschätzen was man so an klamotten braucht, zumal beim wandern jeden morgen der tagesrucksack neu gepackt wurde.
bei der jacke ging es mir darum, ob es praktikabel ist sich eine jacke á la gore alpx zu holen, die angeblich alles kann, oder ob es gebräuchlicher ist sich bei regen einfach so eine "100gr.-folienjacke"  überzuschmeissen


----------



## dubbel (24. Februar 2010)

Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Wenn's richtig shyze läuft, [...] bei sowas nutzt nix *"wasserabweisendes",* da brauchst Du was, was wirklich *"wasserdicht"* ist.
> 
> Wenn der Regen in dicken Bahnen außen an der Jacke langfließt und Du gerade 800hm Schotterauffahrt hinter Dir hast, ist Atmungsaktivität sowieso eher ein Marketing-Mythos als ein real spürbarer Effekt.


wenn du also eh von innen nass wirst - warum müssen die klamotten dann wasser_dicht_ sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (24. Februar 2010)

in welcher zeitzone treibst du dich gerade rum?

@ vidar: vielleicht interessiert dich der thread hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=375095


----------



## dubbel (24. Februar 2010)

UTC + 7h 

zu vidars frage, ob wasser dicht, gore alpx oder ne alternative (softshell) steht im verlinkten thread auch einiges.


----------



## Dr.Sys (24. Februar 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> wenn du also eh von innen nass wirst - warum müssen die klamotten dann wasser_dicht_ sein?




Ja weil....

.... dann isses ja mehr so die eigene Flüssigkeit - quasi aus eigener Herstellung - da fühl ich mich dann irgendwie viel wohler


----------



## dubbel (24. Februar 2010)

wenn's regnet wird man nass - entweder von aussen (regen), oder von innen, durchs schwitzen.
hat man sich damit abgefunden, fällt die auswahl deutlich leichter. 

wasserdicht heisst für mich: du wirst bergauf von innen nass, da es kein wasserdichtes material gibt, das alles nach aussen lässt. hardshell à la goretex etc. ist sinnvoll, wenn ich mich wenig anstrenge, oder für die expedition und/oder die fußgängerzone. 
alternative = softshell: nicht 100% wasserdicht, aber atmungsaktiver -> hält den regen ab, man kann damit aber auch bei trockenem wetter fahren, ohne durchzusaften, also vielseitiger einzusetzen. 

erst bei dauerregen (s.o.) wirst du von aussen nass. 

tiptop.


----------



## Dr.Sys (24. Februar 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> also softshell.
> 
> wasserdicht heisst für mich: du wirst bergauf von innen nass, da es kein wasserdichtes material gibt, das alles nach aussen lässt.
> alternative: nicht 100% wasserdicht, aber atmungsaktiver, das hat einen deutlich breiteren einsatzbereich -> hält den regen ab, man kann damit aber auch bei trockenem wetter fahren, ohne durchzusaften.
> ...



Is ja nicht so, als wenn ich nicht auch mit Softshells radeln oder laufen würde. Bei trockenem Wetter oder bei leichtem Niesel auf der Feierabendrunde sind die natürlich angenehmer. Und wer in den Alpen nur mal ne halbe Stunde Nebel hat, ist mit ner Weichschale natürlich besser bedient. Aber beim Alpencross (siehe Topic) musst Du für den Fall von 3 Tagen Dauerregen halt überlegen, was wichtiger ist. Der (bei Regen recht geringe) Softshell-Vorteil des Atmungsaktiven oder wirklich dauerhaft vom Regen getrennt zu bleiben - übrigens auch wenn man bergab mal nicht schwitzt. 

Der Kollege hat sich jedenfalls bereits am zweiten verregneten Morgen ne echte Regenjacke für frisches Geld in Fügen gekauft und sie über seine sündhaft teure specializierte Softhell gezogen. Die war nass wie'n Schwamm!


----------



## Sonderzug (25. Februar 2010)

Es gibt tatsächlich Leute die so eine Windjacke oder Softshell zusätzlich mitführen, jeder wie er mag; aber ganz auf eine richtige Regenjacke verzichten geht in meinen Augen nicht. Ich hatte schon drei Tage Dauerwolkenbruch, die hätte ich in einer Softshell nicht überlebt.
Eine atmungsaktive Hardshell wie die alp-x sind schon nahe am Optimum und man braucht nichts anders. Allerdings ist auch die Leistungsfähigkeit der teuersten Jacke - auch Vaude oder Löffler - aller Werbung zum trotz begrenzt. Ganz dicht ist keine und nass kann man auch von innen werden. Also bergauf Reisverschluss auf und Softshell zum Skiwandern reservieren! Genügend Zeit für Einkehrschwünge einplanen und immer dran denken: Du machst das freiwillig und es ist Urlaub.

Über die Regenhose kann man diskutieren: Manchen reicht eine Kurze, andere haben ein dickere Radhose mit langen Beinen und Schutzbleche. Ich finde auch die richtige Regenhose klar im Vorteil, da schön warm.

@Vidar: Jetzt ist die ideale Zeit um Regenklamotten zu testen, kalt und nass, also wie wohl fühlst du dich auf dem Rad mit deinen Sachen - ich habe jetzt genau das an was auch in den Alpen im Sommer zu Einsatz kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (25. Februar 2010)

kann man hier nicht mal ne Rubrik eröfnnen wo nur "Packlisten" sei es für ne Transalp, Mehrtagestouren etc.gepostet werden, ohne gesabbel und ohne "ja aber wenn"..!!

Es muß doch möglich sein, das jeder der möchte seine für sich individuelle Packliste einstellen kann, und sich dann jeder für seine "Transalp- Bedürfnisse" das beste davon raus sucht.
per Excel, Word o.ä

ich weiß leider nicht wie ich eine Excel Datei hier rein bekomme--


----------



## Scalpel3000 (25. Februar 2010)

Sonderzug schrieb:


> - ich habe jetzt genau das an was auch in den Alpen im Sommer zu Einsatz kommt!



Ich auch...bei feuchter bis nasser Straße und +5° Grad ne kurze Regenhose über die lange Windstopperhose damit der PO trocken bleibt. 

Alles andere ist ja nur ein bischen Spritzwasser an den Beinen, wo hingegen ich vorsätzliche Ausfahrten bei Regen eigentlich meide, denn mir sollte immer noch das Radfahren Spaß machen.


----------



## RagazziFully (25. Februar 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> wenn du also eh von innen nass wirst - warum müssen die klamotten dann wasser_dicht_ sein?



Mit durchnässter Wind- /Softshelljacke plus von innen durchgeschwitzten Klamotten wirds schnell kalt wenn der Wind pfeift..

Ich hab so eine 100%ig dichte Not-Plastikjacke von Northwave. Da kocht man dann zwar im eigenen Saft (egal, sowieso alles nass!) aber bleibt warm!

Ich bevorzuge die Kombi Hauchdünne Windjacke + Plastiküberzug gegenüber einer teuren "Funktionsjacke", die bietet nämlich meiner Meinung nach keinen Vorteil wenn man sich wirklich anstrengt bzw. Bergauf fährt und schwitzt (=Alpencross)


----------



## Vidar (27. Februar 2010)

und wie regelt ihr es, dass der kopf trocken bleibt?
mütze unterm helm
kapuze unterm helm
kapuze überm helm
???


----------



## Yossarian (27. Februar 2010)

Membran-Kapuze unterm Helm.

Wenn es den ganzen Tag regnet, wirst du immer nass sein. Das ist aber nicht wichtig, entscheidend ist, ob man in einem akzeptablen Temperaturbereich bleibt.
Von Kopf bis Fuß Membran ist da allemal das beste, was man machen kann.


----------



## polo (27. Februar 2010)

Vidar schrieb:


> und wie regelt ihr es, dass der kopf trocken bleibt?
> mütze unterm helm
> kapuze unterm helm
> kapuze überm helm
> ???



das hängt von der kapuze ab. helmtaugliche kaupuzen (also: drüber) haben den vorteil, daß sie auch dann passen, wenn unterm heln nicht genug platz ist für eine kapuze; dann geht auch helmmütze unterm helm, kapuze drüber.


----------



## Dease (8. März 2010)

Hat schon jemand die Gore AlpX ins Rennen geworfen ? 
Zitat von der Gore-Homepage:
_GORE-TEX® Paclite® Shell Bekleidung besteht aus extrem leichten, Platz sparenden Material, das klein verpackbar in jeden Rucksack oder in jede Tasche passt. Sie sind äußerst atmungsaktiv, dauerhaft wasserdicht, absolut winddicht und zeichnen sich durch geringes Gewicht aus._ 

Die ist zwar recht teuer, klingt aber so als müsste man nicht die Entscheidung treffen: Nass von außen oder Nass von innen.


----------



## dubbel (8. März 2010)

paclite = hardshell.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. März 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Gore AlpX ins Rennen geworfen ?
> Zitat von der Gore-Homepage:
> _GORE-TEXÂ® PacliteÂ® Shell Bekleidung besteht aus extrem leichten, Platz sparenden Material, das klein verpackbar in jeden Rucksack oder in jede Tasche passt. Sie sind Ã¤uÃerst atmungsaktiv, dauerhaft wasserdicht, absolut winddicht und zeichnen sich durch geringes Gewicht aus._
> 
> Die ist zwar recht teuer, klingt aber so als mÃ¼sste man nicht die Entscheidung treffen: Nass von auÃen oder Nass von innen.



trifft leider auch da zu....denn merke...wo soll das Schwitzwasser hin wenn von auÃen auch Wasser ansteht/liegt..??

Funktion habe ich bisher nur festegestellt wenn ohne groÃe kÃ¶rperliche Anstregung man im Regen geradeaus oder bergab fÃ¤hrt bzw. die Jacke als Windschutz her nimmt und von auÃen kein Wasser anliegt....alles andere hat bei mir leider NIE so funktioniert wie der Hersteller es gerne in der Werbung preis gibt..!!

Leider.....deshalb......ne 100,-â¬ gÃ¼nstige Vaude Regenjacke unter 200g da drunter dann das Trikot mit Ãrmlinge, und wenn es kalt wird das Fleece fÃ¼r den Abend...alles andere hat sich bei mir leider NIE bewÃ¤hrt....

@ 
dease
probier es aus und berichte uns dann hier..aber BITTE objektiv....


----------



## Dease (8. März 2010)

Die ist im Gegensatz zu vielen "richtigen" Regenjacken atmungsaktiv, d.h. ich schwitze vielleicht gar nicht so extrem wie bei einer Regenjacke die total dicht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (8. März 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Die ist im Gegensatz zu vielen "richtigen" Regenjacken atmungsaktiv,


von welcher jacke ist jetzt die rede?


----------



## polo (8. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=369948


----------



## dubbel (8. März 2010)

deschawü.


----------



## Dease (8. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> von welcher jacke ist jetzt die rede?



Ich meinte kein bestimmtes Modell, sondern eher klassische wasserdichte Regenjacken in denen sofort tierisch schwitzt, so dass es nach ein paar Minuten egal ist, dass es Regnet, weil man von innen komplett nass ist.

Ich dachte mit der neuen AlpX III wäre man jetzt mal einen Schritt weiter gekommen. 

Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach Regenkleidung für nen AlpX. Und muss das Thema wohl noch einmal neu überdenken.


----------



## polo (8. März 2010)

die jacke muß ja nicht schlecht sein. sie ist aber eben auch nicht aus wundermaterial.


----------

